# EE24 - any thoughts?



## CarterUSM (May 1, 2013)

Hi

I am investigating the possibility of buying a property in Berlin, with a budget up to €70,000. Having performed a few internet searches, I came across a property portal called EE24 which, upon first impressions, appears to have details of a sizeable number of properties which fall within my budget.

Upon closer inspection, however, those properties which fulfil my criteria appear to be being marketed by agencies who seem to be acting primarily for Russian investors; the name Stimul Consulting is prevalent, and upon visiting their website, the link to the English language version is not functional.

I am guessing that this should be sufficient warning in itself. However, I would be interested in hearing the views of others as to whether EE24 should be considered as a suitable resource for property searches of the kind I am undertaking; and also if there are others who are able to share their experiences of using EE24, or of using any of the agencies such as Stimul, who advertise their properties on this portal.

Finally, I would be grateful for any recommendations for any websites/portals which would be particularly useful for the type of property which I am looking for.

Many thanks in anticipation of your help.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Sorry but I ' m in doubt that you 'll find an object in your budget - at least in Berlin...
https://www.immowelt.de/immobilienpreise/detail.aspx?geoid=108110&etype=1&esr=1&tab=orte


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

I would advise not to do it. For 70k you are just going to get a mess and a lot costs and hassle. 
We had another thread about buying property in Germany a while ago. Perhaps it might help in your decision.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...ing-germany/55920-buying-house-germany-2.html


----------

